# How do you install icon packs?



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol im probably the obvious noob of this bored by now but how exactly do you install icon packs? ive been searching for the longest time on how to do this but i never found out how exactly =/


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Are you talking about icon packs for your app drawer or for being used on your home screen/dock/nav bar?


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> Are you talking about icon packs for your app drawer or for being used on your home screen/dock/nav bar?


Icons that can be used on my homescreen


----------



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

blackguy101 said:


> Icons that can be used on my homescreen


If your using a launcher like apex you can just long press on the icon app while its on your home screen and press edit. then just choose the new icon. if your using the stock launcher you can use the app desktop visualizer found free in the play store


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

If you download an icon pack from say the Play Store it will install it and then you can do what was posted above to set them as homescreen icons.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

What those dudes said!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

Apex and nova don't have a setting to apply it to all icons yet?


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

gi812 said:


> Apex and nova don't have a setting to apply it to all icons yet?


Not that I know of.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

